# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 Original Boxes 抻 GBKey Fast Unlocker 释享饲 :  GB-Key Huawei Module Ver 1.31, More MTK Added + Qcom Erase Update

## mohamed73

*HUAWEI MODULE VER 1.31* *RELEASED*  *******************
*** WHAT'S NEW ***
*******************   *RECOMMENDED USE ALWAYS LATEST VERSION*   *- ADDED ERASE UPDATE for QCOM Based phones:  Very Interesting and Requested Operation to permit work on Huawei Qcom   - NEW MTK BASED PHONES :  
- Huawei GR3
- Huawei G Power
- Huawei Holly2 Plus
- Huawei Honor 4C Pro
- Huawei P8 Lite Smart
- Huawei Enjoy 5
- Huawei Enjoy 5S 
All Variants : TIT-xx , Tag-xx, Single and Dual SIM Supported     
*** Huawei ID Remove / FRP Remove is FREE, 
You just need get Credits in your account (after operation no credits Deduced)*  *JUST GIVE IT A TRY*    *WE WILL NOT REST TILL WE COVER ALL MODELS / ALL OPERATIONS 
WHO CAN GIVE YOU MORE ???!!!!*  *YOU STILL DO NOT HAVE YOUR GB-KEY ???!!!!!*  
  Quote:  *REMEMBER : TRY-ME MODE*  *TRY IT FREE TODAY -* TRY MODE is STILL *ON* 
All users of GBKEY, even without Activation of Huawei module can do  *FOR FREE*  *1 Operation / Day*  -Read Info (to get BL Code)
-Repair Imei for Any Huawei (only 1 connection to server permission)
-Unlock (Qcom, Hisilicon)  (only 1 connection to server permission)
-Reset FRP for HQXA (Y560... )   You can do any of these operations *FREE* once a day. if you have more than 1 phone you will need wait till Next Day to do it free or buy Activation to do unlimited.  *OBLIGATORY TO USE Ver 1.24 or Higher*    *Download fast HUAWEI MODULE and GIVE IT a TRY* 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]  *轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]*   *NOW WITH GBKEY HUAWEI MODULE YOU ARE ABLE TO DO* 
  Code: *QCOM Based Phones*
-Unlock FREE 
-Repair IMEI, SN, BT...etc  FREE 
-Repair Vendor / Country   FREE
-FRP Reset FREE 
-Huawei ID Unlock FREE  *HiSilicon Based Phones*
-Unlock FREE  
-Repair IMEI, SN, BT...etc  FREE 
-Repair Vendor / Country   FREE
-FRP Reset FREE 
-Huawei ID Unlock FREE  *CDMA*
-Repair ESN,IMEI etc etc...FREE   *HQXA*
-Unlock FREE 
-Repair IMEI, SN, BT...etc  FREE 
-Repair Vendor / Country   FREE
-FRP Reset FREE (Old and New Fastboot Supported)  *MTK*
-FRP RESET FREE 
-Unlock FREE FOLOWING MODELS :
- Huawei Y3II
- Huawei Y5II
- Huawei Y6 Pro / Y6 Elite
- Huawei GR3
- Huawei G Power
- Huawei Holly2 Plus
- Huawei Honor 4C Pro
- Huawei P8 Lite Smart
- Huawei Enjoy 5
- Huawei Enjoy 5S 
And all known Huawei MTK Based phones. if not in Drop list just give it a try selecting similar model. 
All Variants : TIT-xx , Tag-xx, Single and Dual SIM Supported   *NO Root, NO Active Diag, NO LIMITS 
All operations with USB Cable, Added info HOW To Proceed on Screen.  
NO NEED SELECT PHONE MODEL, MODEL IS DETECTED AUTOMATICALLY*  *MORE IS COMING SOON , STAY TUNNED !!!!!* 
REMOVE *HUAWEI ID* is now FREE, Just you need get your account with Credits, Will not deduced after operation    *Disclaimer:  This IMEI REPAIR Feature is released to repair original Imei of your  phone (same on Phone Sticker) ... Changing of IMEI is illegal in some  countries, and we will not be held responsible for any consequences that  befall*    *WHERE TO BUY GBKEY*   *轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]*

----------

